# Finishing Poplar Plywood



## Gummidge (23 Nov 2016)

Hi,

New to the forum and new to furniture finishing. Would like some help and advice.

I built two units, that I have installed in a campervan conversion, using light weight poplar plywood. I have sanded and filled with P38 body filler and then given to a kitchen spray shop to finish in 2pac oil based finish chosen by them.

The problem - I have had the unit resprayed twice with the same result of the paint pealing from the surface of the plywood and what seems cracking across the grain in some places. After the first spray I was told that the car body filler was causing the problem. The spray shop said that they took the surfaces with pealing back to timber and resprayed. Unfortunately the same seems to be happening again but even more severe.

A thought was that the units are flexing in the van and causing these problems but the pealing started before fitting and it is appearing in places I wouldn't expect to flex. Besides I would assume there is flex within this paint finish.

I have been told by a chippy mate that the problem could be either the spray shop is priming the wood as if its MDF and so the mix isnt correct or that they are using the wrong type of primer.

I haven't been able to speak to the spray shop yet to get there advice. Before I do I would like to be armed with a little knowledge of cause and solution if they put there hands in the air.

Could anyone shed any light on what the problem maybe and any suggested solutions?

Thanks in advance

Gummidge


----------



## n0legs (23 Nov 2016)

Welcome.
Make a few more posts and post up a couple of pics.

I've painted and use 2K paint on all sorts of stuff I've made and I've recently sprayed some ply without any problems.
Peeling paint is usually down to bad prep. It might have been due to a damp surface also, and trust me I know. My brother in law has a bodyshop and trying to explain to one of his boys they couldn't wet sand a piece I made due to it being wood was murder. 
There's also the chance they've got a reaction problem between two materials, but P38 filler causing problems is not one I've ever heard of or had, might be wrong though.


----------



## Gummidge (23 Nov 2016)

Thanks N0legs,

See attached photos. They are poor but I think give you the idea.

Any thoughts?


----------

